# disque dur externe changer format d'une partition



## dolu42 (5 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous et à toutes, j'ai cherché une réponse à mon problème dans le forum mais j'ai pas trouvé de réponses ou alors j'ai pas tout compris. Donc voilà le soucis, j'ai un disque externe Lacie de 80 Go que j'avais partitionné quand je l'ai eu au format mac os standart, sauf que maintenant j'aimerais bien avoir une partition compatible windows, au format ms dos ou fat 32 si j'ai tout pigé. Le problème c'est qu'avec utilitaire disk je peux pas le faire sans effacer l'intégralité du disque, ce qui m'est impossible parce que j'ai tout mes docs sur une partition et que je n'ai aucun moyen de sauvegarder. Alors braves ames si vous avez un conseil, une manip, un logiciel à m'indiquer je vous suis d'avance reconnaissant.
Merci ciao


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2007)

Comme logiciel, va voir du côté de iPartition 1.5.7 (41 ) assorti d'iDefrag : ce n'est pas très intuitif d'utilisation (lis _Vous et Votre Mac_ n°25, et c'est donc dangereux si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde...

Alors, ça vaut peut-être le coup d'acheter un nouveau DDE : ce n'est pas beaucoup plus cher, et la différence de prix sera compensée par les services rendus par ce nouveau volume (sauvegarde, clonage et stockage) !


----------

